

Since November the UnrealIRCd official installer has contained a trojan - b3n
http://www.unrealircd.com/txt/unrealsecadvisory.20100612.txt

======
b3n
Simply sending "AB; _command_ \n" to the IRC server will execute _command_ on
the server. Does nobody check checksums anymore? Taking six months to detect
this is ridiculous.

